# ready to cast



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I had shoulder surgery 12 weeks ago monday,torn rotator cuff. I had a new rod built just before my surgery and haven't even cast it yet. I can't wait much longer to get back out there. I missed most of the spring drum run and all of the cobia in the surf down south. But my shoulder feels 100% better. I can almost hear those Oregan inlet stripers calling. Anyone have any advice on how long you waited after rotator cuff surgery? The doc and therapist say go for it but I don't think they understand just how much torque a heaver can put on the shoulder.I was thinking about holding off for about four more weeks.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*This would be the primo time to*

Practice casting from the other side  

On theserious side though I'd be taking it slow.....REAL SLOW.  I know how much I love the sand but I think about not being able to do the fishing thing and I get an anxiety attack


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

SLOW!!!!

Would suggest using light-medium freshwater rig with 1-2 oz led and work the first cut. This way you exersise the exact muscles you use to heave with. Would also start with a few casts and work your way up. Gradually increase the weight and the distance you attempt to get. just holding a 10-12' heaver puts strain on your shoulder.  Good luck--shoulders are a real bear to rehab.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

It all depends on how bad a tear you had repaired and if you had open shoulder or orthoscopic surgery . I had ortho and was back golfing and casting after 3 weeks but I know others who were out of action for months . Are you doing physical therpy , they should know have well you are progressing .


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*open repair*

I had a nice tear. The doc fixed it with an open repair and a couple of panalock anchors. He said it was about 1\2 inch long tear full thickness. The physical therapist says to cast a heaver.Just to start out slow.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*seriously....*

casting from the other side is a pretty good idea.. i separated a rib on a trip two years ago and starting casting from the left...  you'll be surprised how quickly you pick it up.. also, my form is much better from the left, since i never developed bad habits that way....

i'd say trust the doctor, but learn to cast from the left and go there if you feel even the slightest twinge..


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Just start out slow and keep the power factor low . You could try out a lighter 6oz weight too , lighter sputniks will hold better and be less effort on the shoulder.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sounds like good advice*

Hey, I just bought one of those orange 6500 c3ct mag elite non-level wind reels. I found it on E-Bay. Any diffrence in the green other than the color? They call it the premium dealers color. Looks like a non- levelwind florida surf to me.


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Unless your technique is perfect, I wouldn't be surprised if when you slow down the cast, you cast just as far or farther than before. When I try to heave it, I often have a worse cast than when I just concentrate on casting correctly.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Just a different color , the short batch of florida orange proved so popular that abu introduced the color as burnt orange in the UK as the next "marketed" reel after the sports mag series


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Orange Abu*

Thats what I thought. I'm putting it on a Primo Synchro. I think it will be a real nice combo for long range Striper with either 5 and bait or 4 to five oz sting silvers. I will use it for those times when the fish are past the bar. With some pratice and rehabilitation of the shoulder I think it will be able to reach them.


----------

